# i need portable



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DIY Dummy said:


> better than homeowner grade/easily transport


kind of an oxymoron, isn't it? 
my DeWalt C/M saw is not very portable...

DM


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try one of these


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i don't think he meant 'people-power'.... lol
300,000 comedians out of a job......

DM


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ease of transport is relative. I move my dewalt 718 and 723 all of the time. 

Which ever miter saw you get, invest or make yourself a stand.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Ease of transport is relative..........


True, True, True
I have a cohort on another forum who regards himself as a toolwhore.
He is the lead for a company that does a lot of both remodeling, repairs, and even a lot of miscellaneous handyman repairs.

His dilemma is that while he loves his tools, he also loves his Miata.
These pics are no joke this is what he carries everyday. I give him a big hurrah because while foolish I once carried 4 passengers in a Datsun 1600 roadster

The last Pic is of the "Lumber Car" which is just off the WEB as an extreme example of what NOT to do


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Which ever miter saw you get, invest or make yourself a stand.


 On the pic taken from the drivers side can be seen a Workmate 225. I would recommend it, or a similar stand, to DIY because he could use it for other of things besides as a Miter saw stand.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-WM225-Workmate-Capacity/dp/B0000302VO

I have to cringe and shake my head when I see in a remodeler working in a clients garage with a Miter Saw on the *Floor* and a few times even with a small Makita Table Saw on the *Floor*.
.


----------



## jpelzer (Feb 21, 2009)

fast1 said:


> AspireOne? i don't see his posts.


I think the mods did them in.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jpelzer said:


> I think the mods did them in.


 You're right I looked and couldn't find a trail.

I didn't see the original but when I see an obvious Spam, I click on the Red Bullet in the lower LH corner to report the Post.

Nat, has been good at booting spammers and deleting their posts.

The Moderator will also delete an individual post if it links to another forum. It happened to me, so I won't do it again.


----------



## jpelzer (Feb 21, 2009)

Although I think he also deleted a post that had a few good links in it, to a 12v sealed battery, and to a bunch of those car-jumper battery packs, which answered the OP's question. Oh well!


----------



## washington678 (Jul 8, 2009)

It's really great. I like it very much. 


pret auto


----------

